# Sears 536.918004



## Derek E Roche (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello all!
First post. I'm looking for help finding parts for my machine. I've had it since last season and it worked just fine for the few times last year. Used it at least twice this season. Yesterday, fired her up got five feet stopped throwing snow. I have determined that the gear on the "jackshaft" for the blower impeller is dead... See attached pics.

Can anyone help identify the part I need? I've found a nearly unreadable parts diagram. But I cannot make out which part it is on the diagram.








Love to hear what you guys think about this machine, as I haven't been able to find much info. 

Like I said it's worked great for my small driveway the six times I used it.

Let me know if anyone needs more pictures. In the first picture you can see the destroyed gear.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/66hui7yhqh-000247/craftsman-536918004-snowblower-parts

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek E Roche (Jan 20, 2020)

That is the part diagram i already found that is nearly unreadable. All the part numbers i think the gear/ shaft might be are listed as unavailable. Ive tried ebay but no luck on those part numbers.


Any other suggestions?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe take it to a TSC (Tractor Supply Co.), or take it to a local bearing and gear wholesaler if you have on, as most cities do. Or take measurements and go on-line, as many places sell gear, but you need to know the specs.

BTW, that picture sure has a lot of pulleys, belts and gears for one blower …


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

That diagram:surprise:

It looks welded on in your pics though? Like previous owner couldn't find a part either. I doubt that entire shaft and sprocket would be a one part design when built. I would just get the cover off, try to get an educated guess at tooth count with the chain mounted. Lots of sprocket options available.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Derek


I'm thinking #49 Jackshaft Part #50186

If the gear isn't removeable it might be one of those things if you wanted to save it you'd need to grind, cut, ... the old toothless gear off and find a replacement to weld to the shaft. That would also mean you need to find someone with a similar model to give you a tooth count of that gear unless there is something left to go by. Looks pretty round to me :sad2:


Or wait for a parts machine to pop up on Craigslist, Facebook Marketplace or the local dump.
.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Derek E Roche said:


> That is the part diagram i already found that is nearly unreadable. All the part numbers i think the gear/ shaft might be are listed as unavailable. Ive tried ebay but no luck on those part numbers.
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions?


That's the problem I had...but since you have the machine in front of you ..you might be able to narrow it down to process of elimination ...then maybe type in the hopeful part into a search and get a better picture .



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg!


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> . . . find a replacement to weld to the shaft. That would also mean you need to find someone with a similar model to give you a tooth count of that gear unless there is something left to go by. . . .


 There doesn't appear to be much slack in the chain, therefore the remains of the worn sprocket may only be worn to the root of the sprocket. Measure the chain and determine the chain size. Check the specs for sprockets that fit the chain size, compare the diameter of the worn sprocket to the root diameter specification for new sprockets and you should be able to determine the proper size sprocket. If there is a chain slack adjuster and it has been adjusted, the next size up might be needed.


----------



## Derek E Roche (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks for the replies all.

As I feared... It won't be a simple fix. I was hoping to just find the shaft and swap it out. But I anticipated that I will have to grind the gear, hunt down an appropriate replacement and weld it back on.....

I had all the tooling to fix this but my welder, compressor, and ratchet set were stolen early December. I'm still in the process of upgrade/replacing the welder and compressor.

Never easy is it (sigh)


----------



## StressSolutions (Dec 11, 2020)

Derek E Roche said:


> Hello all!
> First post. I'm looking for help finding parts for my machine. I've had it since last season and it worked just fine for the few times last year. Used it at least twice this season. Yesterday, fired her up got five feet stopped throwing snow. I have determined that the gear on the "jackshaft" for the blower impeller is dead... See attached pics.
> 
> Can anyone help identify the part I need? I've found a nearly unreadable parts diagram. But I cannot make out which part it is on the diagram.
> ...


So how did you do with this repair? I have one of these I'm parting out.....


----------

